
Selective Yellow Light - whalesalad
https://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/lights/light_color/light_color.html
======
howard941
Interesting article. It suggests trying paint or Kapton on fog lights when
trying it out at home. Would that achieve better results than leaving the fog
lamps alone and wearing polarized driving glasses with selective yellow tint?

